

Show HN: Chromecast app I built for a bunch of "video" sites - parterburn
https://dabble.me/cast/

======
parterburn
Hey all - something I put together last night after hearing the news of Google
opening up the dev tools.

You can visit, for example, a TED talk, hit the bookmarklet and it will pull
down the MP4 behind the scenes and present it on a layer that's now Chromecast
friendly. Same goes for Vimeo, Plex.tv (without having to pay the $5/mo) and
quite a few other video sites that are most likely against the TOS to link to.

Definitely open to hearing the thoughts of the community!

~~~
sauravt
That is just awesome. :D

------
crazygringo
Cool! I was wondering how long it would take for someone to put something
together after the SDK came out. Answer: not long!

Question: is this 1) transcoding like "cast this tab" does (assuming not), 2)
routing the original data stream via my computer, or 3) having the Chromecast
download the stream directly?

And if #3, are there any issues with login permissions, cookies, etc. not
being present on the Chromecast?

~~~
parterburn
Good question. I'm not doing anything special other than grabbing the MP4 and
sending it to Chromecast, so I assume it's #3. As far as login permissions, I
haven't run into any with my brief testing. I would assume since I'm grabbing
the MP4 file directly (and sometimes even with the temporary timestamp to
allow access to the file) it's not going to be much of an issue. Google put
out a LOT of sample code to make this relatively easy to implement. Honestly,
coming up with the REGEX that worked across as many sites as possible was the
hardest part.

------
jordsmi
Thanks for this!

I will definitely try it out with plex later today.

~~~
parterburn
Since Plex transcodes to Chromecast friendly format, this bookmarklet will
only cast if your original files are already in MP4, OGG, or WEBM format. So,
don't expect your AVI files to cast with the bookmarklet.

Plex is awesome, though, and they deserve that $5/mo for making the Chromecast
actually useable.

